# Massivore Delight Vs Hikari Gold



## dcp5082 (Feb 14, 2011)

i currently feed my reds hikari cichlid gold as a staple, with shrimp and smelt as a supplement. My gold piranha wont touch pellets even after 10 days of no food, I gave in and just fed him smelts. I want to buy massivore delight because it has a higher protein content and is sinking, my reds will not touch floating pellets. What is the best place to buy this from? At my LFS its 13 oz bag for 23 dollars! Hikari gold is 10 dollars for the same size bag....??? What do you guys who have good size 6" +? piranha feed them pellet wise?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i feed hikari, silversides, and krill the silversides and krill can supplement for higher protein but hikari is nutrient rich stuff if you can train your p's to eat it


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i use hikari gold floating and carnivore sticks i think a 2lb bag of carnivore sticks are 45-50 dollars but is is floating type my ps dont care were the food is they will get it i swear if i did not ave glass tops on my tank they would jump out.they prefer the carnivor sticks also.i leave my filters on so it pushes the food under and they will grab it that way also.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

After three weeks of getting my baby rhom, I decided to try the standard carnivore pellets (not the larger massivore pellets) because I was getting tired of chopping up frozen tilapia and shrimp and waiting for it to defrost. I would rather just grab food from a bag and throw it in there in the mornings when I have to go to work. He would not touch the floating cichlid gold pellets but I figured, I'd spend the 7 bucks on the sinking ones as a last ditch effort. He watched the first four pellets sink but took a bite from the fifth and "hey Mikey! He likes it!" and gobbled up the remaining four on the gravel. These pellets are really dense so after eating five, my 2 inch rhom looked like he was going to explode. The next day, his belly was still bulging so I didn't have to bother feeding him in the am. To be honest, after reading some posts, I was sooooooo relieved he took to the pellets so quickly. I no longer have to worry about deficiencies when feeding just shrimp and tilapia and being able to use an auto feeder when on vacation. What's great is, he now eats the floating ones as well. phew!


----------

